# New Godzilla - teaser trailer



## Brian G Turner (Oct 5, 2013)

IMO a very effective trailer indeed:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151891867007618


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 5, 2013)

Certainly a good trailer. The impression I get is of a much darker version of Godzilla. However, the secret of a good trailer is to make a bad film look irresistable and get bums on seats - after that, it doesn't really matter (told to me by a film editor a few years ago). 

Let's hope the movie matches what we see here.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd never heard Oppenheimer's actual speech before.


----------



## alchemist (Oct 5, 2013)

Dark, but nothing new to see here, as yet. After Pacific Rim and Cloverfield, its just another big monster movie.


----------



## Overread (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm ok with another big monster movie - I just hope that they put the power breath in this time and make it even more monstery. Teh first one had a great CGI and great design, but just didn't feel right. A nice story but out big enough. 
Seems this one is adding more monsters - which is good!


----------



## Gordian Knot (Oct 8, 2013)

Unfortunately the link has been pulled. Glad I got a chance to see it while still available. I think it is exciting. And if the director can keep a tenth of the filmography of this short, it will be a cinematic spectacular if nothing else. It was also refreshing to see that the material (appears at least) will be taken seriously. No cute blondes with squeeky voices in this movie.

The only thing that annoyed me, and it is trivial. That phrase from the Hindu texts is just SO overused.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, I missed it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 26, 2014)

Official trailer for Godzilla:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIu85WQTPRc#t=10


----------



## Grimward (Feb 27, 2014)

Is it possible to remake a movie TOO many times?  The trailer kind of reminds me of Cloverfield, which WOULD be an interesting take on Godzilla except that, well, it was done already by Cloverfield...


----------



## The Bluestocking (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks promising enough. Hopefully it will not devolve into cheesiness...


----------



## biodroid (Feb 27, 2014)

Hopefully it's better than the Roland Emmerich version.


----------

